# Crack frame and warranty



## 2wheels (May 6, 2014)

My worse nightmare came true. Was riding last weekend came home discovered a small crack on the top tube. 

Called Orbea all I get is "Your call can not be completed at this time, please try your call later".... 

The closest Orbea dealer near me is almost 3 hours away. I don't even know how many trips I'm going to make to get this bloody thing fix. 

Sorry to vent .


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well... you have two choices. First being try to pull a warranty claim. Not sure about Orbea, we don't sell them, but I'd say if you're within the window of warranty you might be onto something. Second being crash replacement. If you're out of warranty of if this is something you caused from a crash then you'll need to buy a new frame at a discount. You might want to call the Orbea dealer closest to you first and see what their experience is in this situation. 

If it really is just a crack that appeared from no crash or damage I'd think they'd have you taken care of right away. When this happens at our shop we can usually send them home with a new bike on the spot and handle the replacement with the dealer later, hopefully you have good service.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW, a cracked frame on (let's just say) a bike that is a year old and you send your customer home with a new bike? Not a frame swap? That's pretty incredible to say the least! 
I will just say Orbea is a fair company. You should have the option of sending the frame directly in to Orbea for inspection. Maybe you could even call that shop (a few hours from you) email them pictures and have them forwarded to Orbea for review as a starting point.
Good luck


----------



## 2wheels (May 6, 2014)

Been trying all day, can't get a hold of Orbea.

Called the dealer for options, they said they can file warranty claim. I asked if I could send them pictures of the bike and receipt so they can start the claim to avoid multi trips. I sent in the pictures, another guy said no that I have to bring it in...

I'll try to contact Orbea again tomorrow to see if any alternative way since the dealer is so far away. 



MMsRepBike said:


> Well... you have two choices. First being try to pull a warranty claim. Not sure about Orbea, we don't sell them, but I'd say if you're within the window of warranty you might be onto something. Second being crash replacement. If you're out of warranty of if this is something you caused from a crash then you'll need to buy a new frame at a discount. You might want to call the Orbea dealer closest to you first and see what their experience is in this situation.
> 
> If it really is just a crack that appeared from no crash or damage I'd think they'd have you taken care of right away. When this happens at our shop we can usually send them home with a new bike on the spot and handle the replacement with the dealer later, hopefully you have good service.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

rcharrette said:


> WOW, a cracked frame on (let's just say) a bike that is a year old and you send your customer home with a new bike? Not a frame swap? That's pretty incredible to say the least!


We do frame swaps. We'll pull the components off a new bike and put the components from the customers bike on the new frame. We then bag up the components from the new frame and label them. Set them aside awaiting the replacement frame. Not much trouble for us. 99 out of 100 we don't have a frame, it's a built bike, so we just do a couple tear downs.

As for this case... well the dealer probably can do it via email/phone, but they probably want to see it for themselves/a trust matter. I'm pretty sure I'd ask that it be brought in as well if it was being replaced. 3 hours though? That's too much. You will indeed need to make at least two trips probably which is just no good. I would talk to the owner of the bike shop if you haven't already. I wouldn't drive for 3 hours on the word of a wrench or POS clerk. It would be terrible if you showed up and the owner told you he wished he could have saved you all the trouble. I think due to distance you would be a special case.

It may be an Orbea thing as well. When we have a problem with a Pinarello the Gita rep is there before we can blink usually. They check things out for themselves and we work together with Pinarello to cut the customer a deal on a new bike. So they might need to have a rep see the frame/verify it or maybe it's protocol for the shop to take the frame? Again, I'd talk to the owner about it. Anything to save that drive.

Nice that it's under warranty, that's a relief. Hopefully they have something in the color and size you'd like.


----------



## Orbea-USA (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi 2wheels. We have been having lots of phone and internet issues at our location. You will need to work through an authorized dealer in order to make a warranty claim, but you can try calling us again and speaking with our warranty department if you have any questions that the shop cannot help you with. Apologies for the hassles.
Thanks,


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

There you go. I guess it would be pro-rated if under the time frame. But if it is indeed a manufacture issue then I would replace for free and earn a lifelong consumer!

And yes I own a side business and do this routinely even at my cost to make sure they keep coming back.


----------

